# Plastic Vivs



## Jackd1982 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi im new to RFUK and have been searching for some good quality Poly vivs 4ft'ers.
Ive got a couple of juvenile BRB's and they shed/eat/poop fine so i know the moss hide is doing the job as with the twice daily spray up. Im just not comfortable with the wooden viv cause ive noticed a slight blow in the corner. the stability is fine but they are my girls and frankly the plastic vivs look amazing.
Can anyone recommend a site or contact for these vivs. I've seen the herptek and if im pushed ill jump for them but im not sure if there were more affordable suppliers with the same quality.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

www.paragonvivs.co.uk


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

I would suggest going in to your local reptile shop and asking about herptek vivs.
I don't think you will find them cheaper on-line unless you buy them second hand.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

raptor1 said:


> www.paragonvivs.co.uk


that link doesn't work on my netbook?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

markhill said:


> that link doesn't work on my netbook?


Sorry my mistake, www.paragonvivs.com
: victory:


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi

My name is Julie from Vipervivs, we design and manufacture plastic vivariums.

Our website is www.vipervivs.com and is due to go live in the next week or so. All our vivariums are at the studio being photographed for the website, so I can't send you any photos at the moment.

We are a long established business with 27 years experience fabricating and rotationally moulding quality plastic products. We have now added vivariums to our portfolio of products. Our knowledge and experience allows us to provide you with a high standard and quality product.
Our vivariums are created by skilled plastic fabricators, operating in a new 3,000sq ft workshop. We pride ourselves on a clean and professional environment. 
Made from polypropylene, we provide you with vivariums for your reptiles that are durable, strong, hygienic, easily cleaned and resistant to cleaning chemicals. As they cannot absorb and water, liquid or cleaning products they are not susceptible to mould or mildew allowing a healthy environment to protect your animals. 
We have a range of standard sizes for both arboreal and terrestrial vivariums but we can also fabricate for a vivarium to suit your own bespoke requirements and dimensions – from one off vivariums to a whole shop fitout.
We will beat any genuine quote but never compromise on quality.
We'd love to hear from you and provide you with a quote.

Julie Garner, ViperVivs, 0114 2481973


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

None of the links on this thread work. 

I am looking for price lists/web sites for plastic vivariums. 

I was about to order from Hendersons but in the last few days they have put their prices up by nearly £100 per viv.


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Vipervivs doesn't work because it's .co.uk not .com
Paragonvivs is .com not .co.uk but that website doesn't seem to be working at the mo.


----------



## matt83 (May 25, 2009)

My vote is for Herptek. Have always used them and they are by far the best enclosure available. Next would be Vision's. Only available second hand but as good as Herptek. Then you might want to look at Climate Habitats. They are of a similar design to the above but made from fiberglass. Also made in the UK which is nice. My last choice would be the company's mentioned in the other posts. If you ask me they don't look that nice, are fairly new to the game (Herptek have a proven track record) and Iv never liked the drop-down door style of viv for snakes.
At the end of the day it will come down to personal taste and how much you want to spend. : victory:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its such a shame that as soon as people stop making these things at reasonable prices, everyone jumps on the over pricing of these plastic vivs again. They are all made of the same materials and built exactly the same. The only differance is the person making them and maybe a slightly differant variant of support on the vivs. Its almost tempting to start making Titan Vivs again and make little to no profit even if all it achieves is that everyone else once again can some how afford to sell these at sensible profit margins again. Especially the big established fabrication compaines that buy the materials in bulk and can build them in no time.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

matt83 said:


> My vote is for Herptek. Have always used them and they are by far the best enclosure available. Next would be Vision's. Only available second hand but as good as Herptek. Then you might want to look at Climate Habitats. They are of a similar design to the above but made from fiberglass. Also made in the UK which is nice. My last choice would be the company's mentioned in the other posts. If you ask me they don't look that nice, are fairly new to the game (Herptek have a proven track record) and Iv never liked the drop-down door style of viv for snakes.
> At the end of the day it will come down to personal taste and how much you want to spend. : victory:


Sliding doors are a option for the plastics but most dont do it due to hygeine reduction. (much getting in sliders)


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

ViperVivs said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Julie from Vipervivs, we design and manufacture plastic vivariums.
> 
> ...


I have a quote coming for 2 6x2x2 vivs, will get back to you soon. Cant wait for you to beat the quote and get these quality vivs purchased Julie.


----------



## matt83 (May 25, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> Sliding doors are a option for the plastics but most dont do it due to hygeine reduction. (much getting in sliders)


To be honest in the 10+ years Iv been using Herpek's (used wooden and fiberglass for 10 years before this) Iv never encountered this problem. Simply running a cotten bud soaked in disinfectant down the glass rails fixes this. 
I dont like drop doors as Iv always kept temperamental species. Plus the acrylic scratches very easily and the company's that make them very rarely last longer than a few years so after sale support, spare parts and continuity of viv brand/design is a major problem.
Herptek have been around a long time and will probably be with us for many many more years to come. Plus the parts (not that you need them often) can be easily sourced through Eurorep. They are built to last and have a record that proves this as many of the first ones built are still in use.
Yes they are expensive, but when you consider how well their built and how long they will last, its really not that bad.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

matt83 said:


> To be honest in the 10+ years Iv been using Herpek's (used wooden and fiberglass for 10 years before this) Iv never encountered this problem. Simply running a cotten bud soaked in disinfectant down the glass rails fixes this.
> I dont like drop doors as Iv always kept temperamental species. Plus the acrylic scratches very easily and the company's that make them very rarely last longer than a few years so after sale support, spare parts and continuity of viv brand/design is a major problem.
> Herptek have been around a long time and will probably be with us for many many more years to come. Plus the parts (not that you need them often) can be easily sourced through Eurorep. They are built to last and have a record that proves this as many of the first ones built are still in use.
> Yes they are expensive, but when you consider how well their built and how long they will last, its really not that bad.


Also hiding places for mite eggs. I agree with you though on the most part mate.


----------



## Dean c (May 16, 2012)

Just bringing this thread back 

Chewy have you stoped making these mate ?


----------

